# Haunted Radio (08/07/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the month of August with news on Hallowe'en in Greenfield Village, Thrillvania Haunted House Park, Pennhurst Asylum, Motor City Haunt Club, Horrific FX, Spirit Halloween, Horror Realm’s Summer of Scares, World War Z, V/H/S/2, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 2012 film, "V/H/S." Then, we spin you around the "Vortex" with a Halloween classic, and then we give you Haunted Radio's Top Ten Zombie Films!! All of this and so much more on the August 7 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------



## Halloween Mad House (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------

